# Rm9



## GhostDogRM9 (12. Dezember 2007)

hi
hab da so ein problem. und zwar , würde ich gerne wissen wo ich lager für mein rm9 herbekomme. brauche sie spezifisch für diesen stempel welcher sich zwischen schwinge und anlenenkung befindet! Danke im vorraus!


----------



## Grüner Hulk (12. Dezember 2007)

Bikeaction kann Dir da sicher weiterhelfen. 

http://www.bikeaction.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lamerson (12. Dezember 2007)

lager,
und zwar alle,
in allen ausführungen gibt es bei

http://www.inha.de/


----------



## iNSANE! (12. Dezember 2007)

Oder ganz ähnlich bei www.ina.de

Kannst auch nach Herzogenaurach fahren, und dort am "Lagerverkauf" vorbeischauen 
Adidas ist gleich daneben


----------



## lamerson (12. Dezember 2007)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> Oder ganz ähnlich bei www.ina.de
> 
> Kannst auch nach Herzogenaurach fahren, und dort am "Lagerverkauf" vorbeischauen
> Adidas ist gleich daneben




blah und amen


----------



## iNSANE! (13. Dezember 2007)

Sag mal, was bist Du denn für ein *********? Haste vll mal meinen Link gecheckt?
Also allmählich frag ich mich echt, was der Scheiss hier soll.
Hättest du nämlich WIRKLICH Ahnung wüsstest Du dass bspw im RMX INA Lager verbaut sind...
Ja, klar, blah und amen - einfach rumflamen. Ich glaube es ist echt mal wieder an der Zeit hier auszusteigen - trotzdem danke für Deinen sachlichen Beitrag.


----------



## lamerson (13. Dezember 2007)

ja ich hab den link gecheckt.

wer hat denn in der vergangenheit immer wieder für zwist gesorgt, das warst doch du.
hat doch schon alles angefangen mit dem damaligem aufbau meines rmx.
da hast du ja ziemlich viel zu meckern gehabt,
und dich obendrein auch noch lustig gemacht über dies und jenes,
(obwohl ja eigentlich geschmack nicht diskutierbar ist)

ahnung muss ich ja nich haben, denn die hast ja du.

in aller klarheit gesagt insane, ich kann deine posts nicht leiden,
du bist ein ziemlicher besserwisser und wer in deine kleine welt nicht hineinpasst der wird von dir verspottet.
auch wenn das nicht immer unbedingt offensichtlich ist, aber man kann es zwischen den zeilen lesen.

bb


----------



## Mr.Freeride (13. Dezember 2007)

und wieso muss man auf so eine infomativen Beitrag jetzt mit "Blah und Amen" antworten?

Leute klärt eure Probleme mit andern Mitgliedern doch am besten in einem neuen Thread.


----------



## iNSANE! (13. Dezember 2007)

Lamerson hat offenbar die Kritik (Geschmack ist doch nicht diskutierbar? Dann nimms nicht persönlich) zu seinem RMX nicht vertragen, an die ich mich leider nicht mehr erinnern kann.
Interessant dass Du aber mit keinem einzigen Kommentar auf meinen Link eingehst - denn dazu wollte ich eigentlich was hören.
Ja, was solls...


----------



## iNSANE! (13. Dezember 2007)

lamerson schrieb:


> ja ich hab den link gecheckt.



Und, merkst was?




lamerson schrieb:


> wer hat denn in der vergangenheit immer wieder für zwist gesorgt, das warst doch du.



Wo denn? Fakten bitte - kein Gelaber.


----------



## Grüner Hulk (13. Dezember 2007)

Der regelmäßige Gebrauch einer Babyrassel schützt vor emotionalen Entgleisungen!

Zum Thema INA-Lager würde mich mal interessieren, wie ist deren Haltbarkeit im Vergleich zu sagen wir mal SKF-Lagern, oder FAG-Lagern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lamerson (13. Dezember 2007)

für insane:

der link funktioniert und verweist auf die seite von ina.

auf meiner stirn steht nicht "james", such dir die sachen selber raus.

dein tip in eine stadt zu fahren um sich ein paar lager zu besorgen ist blanker hohn,
telefonisch bestellen und sich zuschicken lassen geht auch.
(daher auch das blah und amen)

meine ina lager waren nach 2 monaten breit,
soviel zu der tollen qualität der hoch angepriesenen ina-lager (damalige produktinfos zum rmx von rocky mountain)


meine empfehlung der webseite inha hatte folgenden grund:
bei denen kriegt man eben nicht nur ina, sondern auch skf oder fag,
in allen maßen, egal ob zöllig oder metrisch,
und dazu eben in allen erdenklichen ausführungen.
(man muss dafür keine sightseeing tour nach berlin machen)


für mich bist du nur ein simpler fanboy (siehe zb deine signatur)
der seine "götzen" anbetet,
hab keine böcke mehr auf konversation mit dir.

peace, amen, bb & hf


----------



## Xexano (13. Dezember 2007)

Wie hieß es doch so schön?...



> Schön flach durch die Hose atmen...



Falls ihr es noch könnt und nicht schon blau vor lauter Schmollen angelaufen seid...

Statt rumzuzicken solltet ihr mal lieber bissl biken...


----------



## iNSANE! (13. Dezember 2007)

Ach prima dass Du mich und meine Situation so gut kennst - auf meiner Suche nach mir selbst hast Du mir sehr geholfen.
Prima auch wie Du mir mit zahlreichen links zeigst dass ich "in der Vergangenheit" öfter "Ärger mache". Klar, hauptsache flamen...trotzdem möchte ich dich erinnern dass Du so angefangen hast, okay?
Den Witz mit dem "Lagerverkauf" hast wohl auch nur DU nicht verstanden...was solls - Affen wie Dich findet man immer 
Ich wünsch Dir frohe Weihnachten


----------



## Sw!tch (13. Dezember 2007)

jo, thanxs, das hab ich zum abschluss dieses überaus schönen abends noch gebraucht


----------



## rm7 dh (16. Dezember 2007)

an alle da oben die sich in diesem thread streiten. ihr könnt euch mal per e-mail oder via persönliche nachricht zusülzen aber hört endlich mal auf in nem thread rumzufuschen wo es nicht um euch sondern um ein lagerproblem geht. dachte eigentlich bisher das rocky-fahrer ne gemeinschaft sind. aber wenn ich mir das hier so alles mal durchlese dann scheint es ja nicht so zu sein. ich will damit jetzt keinen persönlich angreifen aber das ist einfach mal der falsche ort um privatsachen zu klären. gruss


----------



## Grüner Hulk (16. Dezember 2007)

Falls jemand welche braucht:
Hab inzwischen einen Karton SKF-Lager für die Schwinge. Einfach bescheid geben, wer welche braucht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derschotte (30. Dezember 2007)

also vor jahren gabs mal ne funktion im forum, bei der man bestimmte user auf eine ignorelist setzen konnte, deren beiträge dann einfach ausgeblendet waren im thread. vll gibts das ja heut noch


----------



## Ben-HD (23. September 2021)




----------

